# Horn....



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Does anyone else have a weak sounding horn? Mine sounds like one that should be on a vw bug  The funny thing is my friend has a bug and her horn is deeper than mine! Anyone changed theirs up? The hella supertone horns dont seem worth the money.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I just picked some up at autozone. both low and high tone horns are less than 20 each. haven't installed yet but maybe this weekend. if they make a noise, then I'll be happy.


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

BBJACK27 said:


> Does anyone else have a weak sounding horn? Mine sounds like one that should be on a vw bug  The funny thing is my friend has a bug and her horn is deeper than mine! Anyone changed theirs up? The hella supertone horns dont seem worth the money.


Are both your low and high tone horns working? When one is dead, the sound is beyond pathetic... meep meep. I replaced my dead one, and that was sufficient for me. Hardest part was getting a replacement horn with the correct wiring connector. The first ones I was sent were the old wire spring clip ones from an MKIII or some such. Now the horns are in a parts box and the roadster shell is heading for the shredder.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah our lock/unlock horns are on par with the vw's. I wish there was a good sounding horn. Any suggestions?


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

There's a link to an upgrade somewhere... let me find it. One of the little upgrades I plan to do.
:thumbup:


----------



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

quattrosNrabbits said:


> Are both your low and high tone horns working? When one is dead, the sound is beyond pathetic... meep meep. I replaced my dead one, and that was sufficient for me. Hardest part was getting a replacement horn with the correct wiring connector. The first ones I was sent were the old wire spring clip ones from an MKIII or some such. Now the horns are in a parts box and the roadster shell is heading for the shredder.



Yeah mine is definitely a meep meep sound. I'll look into it because my low horn may possibly be out...


----------



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah our lock/unlock horns are on par with the vw's. I wish there was a good sounding horn. Any suggestions?



Mine only sounds once when i lock it but others seem to beep multiple times...is my keyfob messed up?


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

BBJACK27 said:


> Mine only sounds once when i lock it but others seem to beep multiple times...is my keyfob messed up?


Mine only does it once also


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Pretty weak!*

Yep! TT has a pretty weak horn. I try not to hit it too much...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

What are everyones thoughts on Hella supertones?????????????????


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

i try to post my lok/unlock horn sound and post it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ModsTTand said:


> i try to post my lok/unlock horn sound and post it


What horn do you have?


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

Upgrade to Air Powered Train Horns.....Just saying :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

sweetinsanityTT said:


> Upgrade to Air Powered Train Horns.....Just saying :laugh:


And where do I mount them? Discreetly?


----------



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

bringing it back from the dead....any clips?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

My horn sounds pathetic as well. I've been contemplating air horns for a LONG time, just don't want to spend the money on decent air horns, since they are like $100+ for good ones. I have everything needed to run air horns since I'm on air ride. Mounting them would be the only obstacle, since the TT has so little room, and I wouldn't want to block the intercoolers.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

In installed these FIAMM 74100 horns on my son's 337. They are less that $20 on Amazon and work great. You need to make a jumper wire to go from the connector to the horn, but only for the +12v connector since the mounting bolt provides grounding.


----------



## Cabbet (Nov 25, 2007)

People seem to be confusing the alarm horn with the steering wheel dual (high low) horns. I believe the "alarm" horn is a seperate unit isn't it? or is it just simply the low tone horn whereas the steering wheel horn (when pressed) uses both high and low pitch?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

The alarm horn is not the same as the honky horns.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

FWIW, here's a link to my aftermarket (Autozone) horn install.
http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/tt-aftermarket-horns/

cheers.


----------



## NaudifreakTT (Jan 22, 2010)

well our cars do share some stuff with the bug. my guess is the horn is one of them lol.
i want to do like a train horn... that way i dont feel like a ***** when i lock my car lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

NaudifreakTT said:


> well our cars do share some stuff with the bug. my guess is the horn is one of them lol.
> i want to do like a train horn... that way i dont feel like a ***** when i lock my car lol


So basically you want to make someone **** themselves when you lock your doors


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

The alarm horn is not the same horn as the hi/low on the steering wheel...
I did the hella dual air horns...the small polished compressor tank is mounted on the strut tower near my air filter...the hoses are ran to the horns mounted on my bumper bar behind the grill..they work good and are about $50


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

I'm still debating on getting supertones and mounting them like all the sti's do


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

mine ahahahah


----------



## NaudifreakTT (Jan 22, 2010)

sh*t all over themselves lol


----------



## JoelMikel (Oct 18, 2001)

JettaRed said:


> The alarm horn is not the same as the honky horns.


I believe my alarm horn battery died. I can't seem to find a link to how to replace the battery or the unit. I found one link on Audizine showing the location of the alarm horn being in the trunk but I can't tell if it's in the same location on the TT...

Anyone have a link/pics to removing/replacing the alarm horn?


----------

